
Show HN: Parrot – Self-Hosted Localization Management Platform - amzans
https://github.com/anthonynsimon/parrot
======
tompazourek
I'd recommend also looking into the XLIFF format. I've been using it together
with Multilingual App Toolkit v4.0 for .NET projects in Visual Studio and it
seems to be quite well-designed and widespread format.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XLIFF](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XLIFF)

~~~
amzans
Thanks for the suggestion, definitely makes sense. I just added it to the
project's todo.

------
amzans
By the way, I'm looking for contributors as there is still lots to do. If you
are just learning Go or Angular 2, you are more than welcome to get involved
in the project.

As a side note: It has been a pleasure working with Go for the backend. Even
though there weren't that many real world projects to check out for
patterns/inspiration, Go's interface/composition driven approach made things
simple. It seems to me that the community really wants to stick to a few well-
thought-out interfaces for common things (HTTP, databases, etc...) and this
helps to keep libraries consistent and easily replaceable.

~~~
nkkollaw
I wish it was written in PHP (I suck, I know. I never got to learn any other
back-end language).

It looks great, though.

And I love the name and logo.

------
davidascher
Out of curiosity, have you looked at Mozilla's Pontoon and if yes, can you
compare/contrast the goals of Parrot w/ those of Pontoon?
[https://github.com/mozilla/pontoon](https://github.com/mozilla/pontoon)

~~~
amzans
To be honest I didn't know about pontoon before, which is surprising given
that, like Parrot, it's a localization tool and by Mozilla. I guess I should
do more research before starting a new project :)

But after checking it out quickly, it seems to me that its main focus is in-
place translation for web projects (I could be wrong).

Parrot is mainly a tool to help you manage your translations for various
projects, no specific platform is targeted. It comes with a REST API (useful
for loading translation updates for mobile apps/games for example) and role
based contributions. It's meant for small/medium multidisciplinary teams, so
no features for crowd-sourced translations are provided.

Basically it was built out of the need for such a tool at my current company
(gaming industry, multi-platform projects). We wanted it on premises, open-
source and a web-UI for editing so that people from different disciplines can
use it.

~~~
scrollaway
I used to work on Pootle:

[https://github.com/translate/pootle/](https://github.com/translate/pootle/)

It's on-premises, open source, has a web UI, supports many formats and comes
with a REST API. I'm sure you must have seen it - any reason you didn't go
that route?

Aside: I see you're shipping with nginx and have a whole ssl setup. Take a
look at Caddy, your life may get simpler :)
[https://caddyserver.com/](https://caddyserver.com/)

~~~
amzans
Thanks, will take a look. Caddy looks pretty cool :)

------
kylen
To be a little picky but it might help drive some further thinking -
localization and translation are two different things and it looks like parrot
does translation only? Translation is a subset of localization.

The two are conflated a lot, especially in gamedev. Translation is nice, but
localization is a superpower.

------
tarikozket
This is awesome and looks so elegant. I remember myself searching for
something similar for days. This is definitely something I would use.

------
jscheel
Looks like somebody got tired of paying for PhraseApp
[http://jmp.sh/HYBObM6](http://jmp.sh/HYBObM6)

Looks like an interesting project, especially if you don't mind managing the
install yourself (vs. paying a company like PhraseApp).

~~~
amzans
Parrots seem to be the ideal mascot for translation projects ;)

------
jorge-fundido
Are there any tools or sites where crowd-sourced dictionaries is a key
feature? As a developer of an app, I would like to have basic actions (eg
open, save, login, cancel, ok) translated to all the locales.

------
WolframHH
A parrot also is mascot of the localization platform
[https://Phraseapp.com](https://Phraseapp.com).

~~~
imglorp
Also on the trademark/naming/confusion front, there's also a prominent project
with the same name: it's the Perl6 VM.

[http://parrot.org/](http://parrot.org/)

------
true_religion
What is the workflow like? I don't want to have to install it to know that.

